# Upgrading Hard Drive on WIn2000 Server - looking for approach



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I've come across a customer with Win200 Server with a small hard drive 40GB with Raid (software) to a 120GB Hard drive - partitioned to 40GB. (Looks like 80 unpartitioned - not used).

They have about 5GB of free space (OS, Customer Data and program files) they have an application to be updated with new modules to be added that require at least 10B of space. 

I'm looking for an approach to upgrade the storage. without a great impact.

Initial thoughts - image 40gb onto a bigger drive 80 (at this time) - I may have an issue that the bios my only recognize 120GB of any new hard drive.
Concerns - what about raid and losing data.

2nd thoughts - image 40b (acronis) to another 40 - as backup
- put 2 80 gb drive and restablish raid aray and then image 40 to 80 and let raid build

In the end - may be the best is to wait for a complete server upgrade and in the meantime - just add a new hard drive = transfer as much User data to the new drive and freeing up data for new modules.

Looking for a reasonability check and a good process. I'm paranoid that something will break and I wont be able to put it back together. 

I'm not too familiar with idiosyncrasies of win2000 and it's partitioning or raid issues.

Assistance, direction appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You would have to create an image, create the new array and carve it up the way you want and then restore that image to the new array. If it is just a software mirror, break the current mirror, create an image, put in the new larger drive, restore the image and recreate the mirror once the OS is up and running again. Really depends on the current RAID config and what the server and controller will support.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Rockn

This is what I'm going to do.... Thoughts
I have two new 80GB drive (I was going to upgrade to 2 -160GBdrives but I think in the long run the server is going to be replaced anyway - it's old and I thing the new specs are going to require newer technology/features)

1) Remove the Primary 40GB drive and set aside (incase anything happens)
2) Move the Mirror 120 (40GB mirror) as the primary drive - this will break the mirror as if a disk failure occurred.
3) Add a new hard drive and image the Mirror drive to the bigger drive 80 (with Acronis)
4) Remove the mirror 120 dirve (set it asside) and replace with the 80GB as the primary
5) Add the second 80gb as the mirror and then reconfigure the mirror.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not going to work that way. Break the mirror first, create an image with whatever software, insert the 120GB drive, restore image to that drive. Make sure it is using the full capacity or diskpart it and make it use all of it. Install the second 120GB hard drive and create the mirror again.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

What part won't work? not sure
1) I wish to keep the 40Gb intack so that if I need to recover the way it was .. so just removing should be ok.. Right? and putting it aside for safe keeping. and then work with the mirror drive. I didn't want to break before

2) if I break the mirror, is it just like having two seperate drives a 40 and a 120? I assume so..
I also assume that I could reboot from the the existing 40 without any issues - prior to doing anything.

3) Then Image the 40 onto a new 80 GB (porportional) and then add another 80Gb as the new mirror drive.... then reestablish a mirror.
Acronis allows me to image propotional partitions - yes it will be to the full extent of the 80GB drive.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Follow-up ....Got it.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Trying to Clone drive and the Windows 2000 40gb is showing as a "Dynamic" drive 
It appears that Aconis will only clone "Basic" 
Can the drive be converted to a Basic disk without losing anything.?


----------

